# Thrust Need



## BensalemAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

So I bought a book the other day called "Outboard Boater's Handbook" it is a good read for a novice soon to be boater like me. 

It states that I would want "2 pounds of Thrust for every 100 pounds of gross weight it is pushing."

The boat I am looking at (13'11" jonboat) total max weight would be 1500 lbs. So using the above formula I only need about a 30 pounds of thrust. I was looking at a 55. 

In your experience is a 55 just over kill for what I need, and it will just drain my battery more and really not make me go faster?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 18, 2007)

That is the thrust needed to move the boat efficiently, not move it efficiently at a reasonable speed. I would say 55 should be your minimum. I run a 50 bow mount on a 12 footer, when full, probably no more than 700 - 750, and it is no speed demon. You might want to look into a 70 pound 24v, but then again that may be a lil' past your budget. Where are you getting 1500 pounds from? The boat only weighs 135. TM and battery shant be much more than 100 (unless you get 24v) Then add people and tackle, but don't include the trailer :lol: 8)


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

1500 is a very high estimate with maxing out people weight, battery, anchor, cooler, etc. just mainly being over dramatic that is all.


----------



## Jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a 46 pounder on my 16.5 foot Bass boat (G3 pro team 165) I use it just for fishing, So its not my main power. It does ok for that too, I wish it was bigger on Windy days. If your not fishing huge lakes, 55 will be fine for just getting you around. Anything more than a 55 and your going to need 2 batteries.


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 18, 2007)

The 55 is tough on batteries, the extender circuits in trolling motors are something I wouldn't do without, but then again, on the highest speeds, it's not a factor. Motors in the front vs. motors in the back are different animals, when standing on the bow, you're placing more of the boat in the water, and creating a down force, slowing you, in the back, it's lifting the boat slightly, just by you being back there. Not a lot of difference, but there is some


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 18, 2007)

For main power, definitely get one on the transom. In our 12 foot vee, dad (225) is in the stern, and I (145) am in the bow along with the battery, and TM. There is not enough stern weight, so if we don't use a rudder, we start going in circles, as it starts "drifting." If it is just me in the front, the back of the boat, including the transducer, is high and dry, so it is absolutely impossible for me to trailer, by holding the motor at the surface. With a T mount, you are at the back, where you need to be in a jon. 

The other option with a bow mount, since it is your main source of power, would be something like a powerdrive, as it has an 18 foot cable, so you can control it from the stern. With elec only, the TM is always in the water, so you wouldn't have to clamber forward, to stow and deploy it. The only thing is, I personally hate the MK powerdrive, and similar motors. The electric steer and goofy pedal just bother me. But, everything works just fine, and if you decide to go that route, I have one for sale. 

With my 12er, so long as the 50 pound OB is attached, and the gas tank is in, I can fish from the front, and the lower unit keeps the boat straight, so if you get an outboard, you could go to a bow mount without a problem.


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 19, 2007)

AaAngler, 
It sound like you are local, so if you like, I would let you try out my 37 lb thrust transom-mount motor on your boat so you can see if you think that is enough power. We could try it at Galena.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 19, 2007)

Gamefisher said:


> AaAngler,
> It sound like you are local, so if you like, I would let you try out my 37 lb thrust transom-mount motor on your boat so you can see if you think that is enough power. We could try it at Galena.



No way - you can try it at the Nock, or elsewhere - stay off my lake! :twisted:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a 46# MG on the bow of my Tracker PT175, and always wanted to get a bigger thrust tm for it, but never did :roll: . The 50hp hanging on the back did make it easier to "track" in a straight line though, as opposed to my 16' jon boat, which has a 54# MG put on the bow. I found that the rear tends to "fishtail" sometimes unless on a higher speed (3 or 4), and I have trailered it using the front TM, but on a calm day, and you have to use it on the surface of the water and time it just right to raise it before hitting the trailer. Since then, I've added a 40# MK (should have gone bigger) on the stern which has naturally eliminated the "fish-tailing" effect. Plus, having two tm's on the boat (hooked to different batts) I have a spare in case one craps-out and I'm a distance from the ramp. I do not even want to paddle a 16' jon boat :shock:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess a 36" shaft would be fine right?


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2007)

AnAngler said:


> I guess a 36" shaft would be fine right?



36" should be fine for the Jon boat.


----------



## bcritch (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a 12' Jon with a 40lb Thrust Motor. It runs OK but I'm looking to upgrade over the winter to the Endura 46. You may want to consider the Endura50 for your boat.

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/motors/detail.asp?pg=ftm_endura


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 13, 2007)

bcritch said:


> I have a 12' Jon with a 40lb Thrust Motor. It runs OK but I'm looking to upgrade over the winter to the Endura 46. You may want to consider the Endura50 for your boat.
> 
> https://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/motors/detail.asp?pg=ftm_endura


You will not gain much with a 46, over a 40. The minimum upgrade that may be worthwhile, would be a 55, but in your circumstance, I would jump to 24v. 

If you go with a larger one, and you use the same motor for fishing, as well as your main powerplant, you will probably want something called Maximizer on MK motors, and MG has some variation, but I am unsure of the name. Normal motors use conventional brushes which use the same amount of power, no matter what speed setting you use. The extra power is just wasted as heat, which eats up the brushes. The maximizer is a feature that allows the motor to use the minimum required power for a given speed setting. This means that the battery will go farther on a trip, and the motor won't kill itself. Of course, if you run mostly at higher speeds, this is pointless.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok just to make sure I got this all correct for my 1436. I want to get a Maximizer type 55 thrust 36" shaft and a 24v battery transom trolling motor.

Sorry if I seem slow, its my fist boat.


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2007)

AnAngler said:


> Ok just to make sure I got this all correct for my 1436. I want to get a Maximizer type 55 thrust 36" shaft and a 24v battery transom trolling motor.
> 
> Sorry if I seem slow, its my fist boat.



and 2 batteries (marine, Deep cycle) :wink: 


You dont seem slow buddy, I am learning things from this post too.


----------



## bcritch (Nov 14, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 12' Jon with a 40lb Thrust Motor. It runs OK but I'm looking to upgrade over the winter to the Endura 46. You may want to consider the Endura50 for your boat.
> ...



Bassboy1, Thanks for the feedback. I realize going from a 40# to a 46# is not a big difference. The 40# works in most situations for me except when I get into Weed Beds & Pads. It just kills my motor. Most of the lakes I fish on are small & very shallow. I spend alot of time raising my motor to avoid the bottom and cleaning off debri. I agree that going to a 55# would make a big difference but after looking at the 55# in person it seemed like in may be a pain to keep lifting and adjusting due to it's size. If I was fishing deeper lakes where I could just drop the motor, go and cover more ground then I would definitly go with the 55# Make sense?


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 14, 2007)

Jim said:


> and 2 batteries (marine, Deep cycle) :wink:



2 24volts or 2 12volts?


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2007)

2 - 12volt.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 15, 2007)

That is going to be a bit heavy, I think I need too look at soemthing other than a 1436.


----------



## pbw (Nov 15, 2007)

AnAngler said:


> That is going to be a bit heavy, I think I need too look at soemthing other than a 1436.



Two batteries making you upgrade boat?


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess, the Tracker 1436 max weight is 628lbs. With 3 people and motor and other stuff I think it would be real close to that weight.

who knows maybe I am wrong...


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 15, 2007)

No need  I rock a Smokercraft 1436, 2 batteries, 2 motors, 2 graphs, GPS, full sheet 3/4 plywood, 2 seats/pedestals/mounts, Livewell, built in tackle storage, lights, spare props/plugs, tools, tackle, cooler, etc, etc


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice, got any pics!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 16, 2007)

Two d c batteries is going to add alot of weight, I had a jon boat and had a 3 hp Minn Kota trolling motor on the back, plenty of power.


----------



## redbug (Nov 16, 2007)

those 3hp motors are hard on batteries I have 1 sitting in the basement of my cabin but they will move you across the lake


----------



## shamoo (Nov 16, 2007)

Never had any battery trouble with mine, I had that eye thing in my battery and it never went into the black. Maybe I just got lucky


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 30lb Thrust on front of my 12' Semi-V and it moves very well. 

With my trusty Walmart battery, it will last at least 6 hours of fishing running from spot to spot on a breezy day......if its a calm day, its last even longer.


----------

